# NOT STOLEN - looking for history - 17hh chest gelding



## michelleyork (25 August 2011)

Hi 

I bought a horse recently from a dealer in Peterborough, am exceptionally pleased with the horse, he is an absolute super star but i would love to get some history on him.

17hh, chestnut gelding, Irish Draught passport, 10 yrs old.  Was originally bred in the Cheltenham area and then last owner was in the Bristol Area.
He has some good breeding, his great grandad being Skippy!  He can be quite strong on the ground, but has obviously been schooled very well in his life and has a few BD points and winnings ins BSJA.
I can trace him up to 2006, but after that I am really stuck.

Any ideas on this would be great!

He has a white star, and a small white foot with a couple of white 'splodges' on his rear end.

Part of his registered name is Dudley!

Thanks
Michelle

please feel free to PM me if you have any info.


----------



## cally6008 (25 August 2011)

full BD and full BSJA name would be helpful

a photo or two would be useful as well


----------



## michelleyork (25 August 2011)

Full name is
Parsonspiece Dear Dudley this was under BD and BS.

Thanks
X


----------



## cally6008 (26 August 2011)

BD last result
Show	: Leyland court dressage
Date	: 12/02/2006
Class	: N33SRQ
Rider	: Mrs Cara Marie Forrest

Have you tried finding Cara Forrest ?

BSJA registration is still active so definitely give the BSJA a ring and find out who has registered him as BSJA


----------



## cally6008 (26 August 2011)

There is a Parsonspiece Gold Plated on the BSJA circuit, owner Tracey Smith, rider Jodie Smith

May be something to do with Dudley, I don't know


----------



## michelleyork (26 August 2011)

Have tried getting hold of Cara Forrest but struggling on that one, as for BSJA I re-registered him a couple of months ago!

Will give the other parsonspiece a go, thats a very good idea!  Will also get a picture uploaded on here shortly.

Thanks so much
X


----------



## cally6008 (26 August 2011)

I've got in touch with Cara and directed her to this topic


----------



## Cara1 (26 August 2011)

Hello Michelle

Dudley was my horse previously, I bought him from the breeder in cheltenham as a 2yr old and broke him in myself.

He had an injury in may 2006 and needed some time off, I then had a baby and then another baby so Dudley stayed in my parents field in Gloucestershire for a few years having a jolly time in the field with my old eventer.

As I had 2 small children a friend of mine bought him back into work and he was going beautifully. I was very sorry to let him go, but I didn't have the time needed to work him, so I gave him to my friend in spring 2009.

He was based in Cirencester so I am very interested to know how he came to be being sold from a dealer in peterborough?

He has v good breeding and I got dressage points and Bsja jumped him. We also did Chepstow burghley young event horse as a 4 yr old.

I am so pleased you Are enjoying him and that he has a good home.  I have loads of pictures of him as a youngster and some as a foal too if you are interested in copies.

Cara


----------



## michelleyork (29 August 2011)

Thank you soooooo much Cally6008!  I have sent Cara a private message, so fingers crossed will be speaking to her very soon!

Dudley has a home for life with me, so hopefully I can put Caras mind at rest about his future!

Big hugs for helping!


----------



## cally6008 (29 August 2011)

no bother


----------



## Luci07 (31 August 2011)

though I do feel sorry for the original owner who looks like she gifted this boy on! lovely he has ended up in a good home though..


----------

